# LMIA Processing time?



## Farmboy1892LFC (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

My future employer has sent my LMIA application for processing in conjunction with the TFWP we are applying for. It is based on the high wage or above average wage for the area. The application was sent to Simcoe in Ontario as it involves a scientific agricultural based position.
Does anyone on the forum have any idea how long current processing times are running in Ontario please?

Many Thanks

Farmboy


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

No idea.

Simcoe? Where, exactly? There is a Simcoe down near Lake Erie and a Simcoe up north.


----------

